# MAGNIFICA S ECAM 22.360.s water in grinds container



## bondy.cb (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi,

Basically I'm having an issue whereby my grounds container on the above model machine is filling up with water and coffee grounds. They are swimming in water. This didn't happen in the first few months of having the machine, there were just little puc shaped discs of coffee grounds and no water. Does anyone know what might be causing this and how to fix it? If it has any bearing on the answer, I regularly de scale the machine and use a wafer softener too.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not think many members on the forum have bean to cup machines and for that reason you may not receive many / any replies.

All I can suggest is to go through all the cleaning procedures in the manual and see if any of these sort the problem.

I am sure if any members have further information they will post it here .


----------

